# a funny french thing



## rezba (Feb 2, 2002)

My OSX is french-located. Nobody's perfect, and I do eat froggs and snails.
When I browse the forum, everything is in english. Everything, except the "browse" button for attachmentsin the "post" window, which shows a perfect french "parcourir" and is a little bit bigger than it should. It happens only in the IE5.1, not with Omni or Mozilla, and only in this forum.

I'm curious as a french. Is it a IE's bug ? Or the webmaster had just gently think that we frenchies don't understand what "browse" means ?

Anyway, thanks for your marvellous job.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 5, 2002)

Pas d'escargot pour moi, merci 


That is definatelly peculiar.  Do you mean that you see a graphic saying "browse" in french or just the description ??

that is definatelly weird.


----------



## rezba (Feb 7, 2002)

I mean something like that.






Stange, isn't it ?


----------



## rezba (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi testuser, how you doin'

yes, i tried omniweb for sure. In fact I browse most of the time with Omni. Everything is much pretty and faster than with IE.
But I have to use IE if I surf administratives sites (that's a big part of my job) and if I'am posting in french (yes, there's some tech forums in french, but not  very useless) because Omni's managing very badly accents and all dose strange and particular things frenchies DO use a lot.
Of course, this strange thing I show you doesn't even expect to be in Omni. The localisation of every function is fast and exact. I could speak hours of those strange things you find in localized versions. But there's no time for it, unfortunetly.

NB : I didn't expect to show you the jpg directly, I just wanted to give a link. what's wrong with what I did ? I don't now.

BTW, have a nice day, you're doing a great job, all of you.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 17, 2002)

I think it might depend on the fact that the browse button actually is a system widget.

You know, the other buttons are "written" from either the programmers of the browser or defined in the HTML form. But HTML forms can have "standard" buttons like "browse", "submit", "cancel". These button are taken out of a "pool" of system buttons, and these system buttons do not follow what the programmer/webdesigner wrote (mostly) but what is written in the OS, and since you are running a localized version, these buttons are localized. Example: If you write an HTML form with formaction File submit (or something like that, been a long time since I used such a thing), you don't have to do anything else, the browser will itself add a "browse" button which again it takes from the localized system buttons.

I hope that was understandable...

And what's wrong about eating snails???


----------



## rezba (Feb 19, 2002)

Yes, you're surely right. It might depends on the way M$ respect some standards or not.
Anyway, snails are so good, even if I prefer frogs  (not talking of woodcocks, of course).


----------



## Gwailo (Mar 15, 2002)

Herr Ulrik, das ist richtich. (Ich bin mit Ihren Einschätzung einverstanden).
Et pour le monsieur rebza, je suis d'accord avec Ulrik. J'aime moi aussi les escargots 

I assume that, just like the radio buttons and check boxes (which incidentally display very poorly on many pages with fonts less than 12/10 point) are browser (or even OS) widgets, since they look the same everywhere in the OS.

I also assume that the standard typed buttons like submit, reset, OK, cancel, are recognized and replaced with a MS/Mac OS X proprietary image file instead. Too bad they didn't make the borders transparent, then that dumb white bounding box wouldn't appear haha.

BTW I'm really enjoying this forum, it's a wealth of useful information!


----------



## rezba (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by testuser _
> *Update:  Malheureusement, auand j'utilise OmniWeb sous la version française de Mac OS X, tout les boutons sont en anglais.
> *



Test,

Haven't seen your update since now.
I'm not surprised, I don't use a french-located version of Omni, I even don't know if it already exists. I only use french-located versions with very stable apps, not masochist enough for that!
Even "big one" releases (like Ad..., MM and of course M$) are often overbugged, not talking about hard translations...

BTW, OSX is, in this aspect, wonderful. It's the first time I can use my own language version of a MacOS without a single problem. Good job.


----------

